# Federgabel Service 1St Ride Carbon/ Tipps



## Gabriel (3. November 2020)

Servus,
als Propain Frechdax Nutzer steht bald der Service der serienmäßig verbauten Federgabel 1st Ride Carbon an.

Hat dies hier schonmal jemand selbst durchgeführt und ggfs eine Anleitung oder Manual parat?

Für Hinweise zum Dämpferservice wäre ich natürlich auch ausgesprochen dankbar!

Propains Hotline war da nicht grade der Bringer. . . leider.

Beste Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2020)

Service macht 11Morors


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (3. November 2020)

Den Service macht auch Propain, kosten 80,- €. Hat mir Propain heute mitgeteilt. Hab's selber auch noch nicht gemacht. Letztes Jahr hat mir PP noch das folgende mit auf den Weg gegeben,  0W30 mit 25ml auf der Luftseite und 5ml auf der anderen. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mich selbst dran probiere. Nach einen selbst durchgeführten großen Service einer Fox wollt ich das eigentlich nie wieder machen. 
Aufgrund eines defektes geht die Gabel morgen eh zu Propain, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

Der Dämpfer ist ein Serienmäßiger Monarch, nur mit angepassten Tune. Somit kann jeder RS Dämpferservice den Service durchführen. Wir geben eigentlich alles an Gino von flatout-suspensions. 

@LockeTirol danke für den Tip. Nur ist mir immer noch nicht klar ob das eine SASO ist oder nicht ?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2020)

Doch das ist auch eine Saso


----------



## Gabriel (3. November 2020)

danke für die rückmeldungen! was steckt hinter eurem Saso?


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2020)

Saso Mekkem ist ein Hersteller von unter anderem Federgabeln und deren Komponenten.


----------



## Gabriel (4. November 2020)




----------



## Liqueurhawk (29. April 2021)

Gibt es mittlerweile jemanden der sich selbst dran getraut hat? Ich sehe irgendwie nicht ein das Ding wegzuschicken wenn es nur einen kleinen Service braucht (Tauchrohre reinigen und neues Öl). Für einen vollen Service kommt man wahrscheinlich nicht ums einschicken herum, es gibt ja online weder eine Serviceanleitung noch irgendwelche Ersatzdichtungen... Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## icebreaker (29. April 2021)

So komplex ist es bestimmt nicht. Ich habe Sie jetzt allerdings 2x zu Propain eingeschickt, einmal davon als Gewährleistung und das zweite mal hab ich die Dichtungen mit machen lassen. Nur Tauchrohre reinigen und neues 0W30 ist bestimmt kein Hexenwerk - unten Aufschrauben u. rausziehen. Dichtungen kannst du bei Propain bestellen, gem. Aussage im Februar.


----------



## Liqueurhawk (29. April 2021)

Joa, ich denke dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren. Wenn ich daran denke mache ich ein paar Fotos bei der Arbeit und stelle die dann hier ein. Will aber nicht zu viel versprechen. Bei der ersten größeren Schwierigkeit schick ich das Ding an Propain


----------



## Wyppsilon (27. Oktober 2021)

Liqueurhawk schrieb:


> Joa, ich denke dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren. Wenn ich daran denke mache ich ein paar Fotos bei der Arbeit und stelle die dann hier ein. Will aber nicht zu viel versprechen. Bei der ersten größeren Schwierigkeit schick ich das Ding an Propain


Und, gibts was zu berichten? 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. Oktober 2021)

Service für Saso macht übrigens 11Motors


----------



## Wyppsilon (28. Oktober 2021)

Danke, den Tip hatte ich schon von Danny bekommen. ✌️


----------



## irrwisch (11. September 2022)

Ich habe mich selbst an die Propain Frechdax Gabel gewagt und bei 11Motors Gabeldichtungen bestellt. Diese passen auch. Allerdings sind die alten total festgebacken und gehen nur ganz schwer raus. Hat fast den Anschein als wären sie von Propain geklebt worden. Habt ihr einen Tip für mich wie ich die rausbekomme? Vielleicht mit Hitze?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## olsche (12. September 2022)

Hi, 
würde einen Dremel mi tMessingbürste nehmen...


----------



## cappulino (12. September 2022)

Versuchs mit Nitro Verdünnung, die kann den Kleber wahrscheinlich lösen, nur Richtung Lack musste vorsichtig sein.


----------

